# Whats on your BUCKET LIST?



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

What items would you include on this list of things you want to do before you kick the proverbial bucket?? Remember, life is short, so go for it!


----------



## Justme (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't think of anything.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

Justme said:


> I can't think of anything.



You've done and seen it all then? Must have been quite a full life!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, my bucket list? Visit the opthamologist and the dentist again! After that? Gosh...maybe I need to give it some thought

Retire again? Yeah. I'll do that!


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hey, my bucket list? Visit the opthamologist and the dentist again! After that? Gosh...maybe I need to give it some thought
> 
> Retire again? Yeah. I'll do that!



Oh, give it a thought. You'll come up with something I'm sure. There's got to be some dreams or things you've not attempted and would like realized.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2014)

Last one - die in Florida. 

Did everything else I wanted to do in life.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Last one - die in Florida.
> 
> Did everything else I wanted to do in life.



Few can make that claim. Good on you!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Fix that hole in the bucket . . .


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Fix that hole in the bucket . . .



Haaa! layful:Now that's a worthy goal!


----------



## Justme (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> You've done and seen it all then? Must have been quite a full life!



I have never had a wish to do or see it all, just do my own thing.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

Justme said:


> I have never had a wish to do or see it all, just do my own thing.



Obviously you're an individualist and a content one. Good on ya!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 5, 2014)

Did a tour of NZ as a single.... Cost a little more, but was worth it.
i had lots of different people to eat with, and socialise with couples, singles, from Oz US; it was great; but tiring!


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Did a tour of NZ as a single.... Cost a little more, but was worth it.
> i had lots of different people to eat with, and socialise with couples, singles, from Oz US; it was great; but tiring!



That sounds like it was a success!


----------



## Justme (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> Obviously you're an individualist and a content one. Good on ya!




My kids call me a senile old bat!


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

Justme said:


> My kids call me a senile old bat!




Family aren't usually known for their diplomacy.layful:


----------



## drifter (Mar 5, 2014)

There's quite a few places I wanted to go, there's things I wanted to do, but I don't want to go there anymore or do those things I didn't do. I'm content the way things are and the way I am. To you that still have items on your bucket list, I hope they are doable and your dream come true.


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know about a list, I guess I'm just happy to get a bucket.
I just want to draw faces again and again, and then some more.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 5, 2014)

drifter said:


> There's quite a few places I wanted to go, there's things I wanted to do, but I don't want to go there anymore or do those things I didn't do. I'm content the way things are and the way I am. To you that still have items on your bucket list, I hope they are doable and your dream come true.



Phoenix wise you are Drifter...to be content in your life.
much better than being unhappily searching....health and happiness to you all.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> Oh, give it a thought. You'll come up with something I'm sure. There's got to be some dreams or things you've not attempted and would like realized.



Well....I wanted to live and work in Europe. Did that.
I wanted 15 minutes of fame. Got that...except it was a whole hour on network TV!
At 16 I wanted to marry my childhood sweetheart. Did that but not until I was 48.
Wanted to retire. Did that. Three times. Looks like I've made a career of retiring
Wanted to try ziplining. Did that (and got the t-shirt).
Always said that if I could work at whatever I wanted to, I'd be a cleaning lady. I am (woohoo!) and I love my work.

Um. Obviously, I'm easy to please. And kind of boring, truth to tell. There's really nothing more that I want to do.

I need to get a life!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

No bucket list here, not into them.  If I really wanted to do something, it wouldn't be too extravagant, and I could probably do it.  What I want to do before I die is just to live my life to the fullest every day, stop and smell the roses, and enjoy all the beauty of nature.  No specifics...go with the flow. nthego:


----------



## GDAD (Mar 5, 2014)

MY BUCKET LIST? ; Hmmm, At 74 I think Just to wake up *every, morning* so I can keep doing all the things i like to do!!:yeahright::lofl:


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2014)

No better thing GDAD.


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

Ina said:


> CeeCee, I've got my own junk. I'm a minimalist. But thanks anyway.



They have boot sales here as they call them. Amercians have garge sales. I think you could do a bang up job of a garage sale, Ina! Or whatever the Aussie equivilent is.


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

GDAD said:


> MY BUCKET LIST? ; Hmmm, At 74 I think Just to wake up *every, morning* so I can keep doing all the things i like to do!!:yeahright::lofl:



They say here if you wake up and see the celing it's a good day!


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well....I wanted to live and work in Europe. Did that.
> I wanted 15 minutes of fame. Got that...except it was a whole hour on network TV!
> At 16 I wanted to marry my childhood sweetheart. Did that but not until I was 48.
> Wanted to retire. Did that. Three times. Looks like I've made a career of retiring
> ...



I think you've probably found the secret to contentment in life. Now that is an achievment!:applause2:


----------



## Justme (Mar 6, 2014)

Gael said:


> Family aren't usually known for their diplomacy.layful:



If my family were polite to me I would be really worried. We maintain an on going banter all the time, I get my own back of course. For the celebration of  our middle daughter's 40th birthday party I placed a zimmer frame and walking stick by her place at the table. Her children (12 and 9) were delighted!


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

Justme said:


> If my family were polite to me I would be really worried. We maintain an on going banter all the time, I get my own back of course. For the celebration of  our middle daughter's 40th birthday party I placed a zimmer frame and walking stick by her place at the table. Her children (12 and 9) were delighted!



Sounds like typical family ribbing! Which is a good thing! No one knows us like our family and they keep us grounded!


----------



## Justme (Mar 6, 2014)

Gael said:


> Sounds like typical family ribbing! Which is a good thing! No one knows us like our family and they keep us grounded!



I really enjoy the banter and so do they. We all have a good relationship, which is wonderful.


----------

